# What is this? Grass mumps?



## Girlracer (30 March 2011)

Hello guys! 

Just looking for a few opinions on what this could be, basically my lickle ex-racehorse keeps getting an awfully fat face!! It swells up just behind his jaw in his gland area, but not all the time. Basically if he is turned out on grass for more than about 3 hours that's when it swells up, and once brought in he will be back to normal by the morning. It doesn't seem to affect him/hurt in anyway and doesn't restrict him at all. There are no other symptoms and if he doesn't go out and eat grass for a few hours it doesn't happen. 

It's been suggested it may be grass mumps? I've got no experience of this so n ot sure whether this is likely. It's only been happening for the last 3-4 months.


----------



## MissMistletoe (30 March 2011)

Poor chap, how embarrasing for him!

ummm, it could be a gravitational thing, like how it only seems to happen when he is turned out? when his head is down eating. Sounds like something is kind of 'filling up'.

Or some horses get a reaction to something in the grass, but it seems a bit early for that, cus it's normally buttercups and clover that set that off.

Maybe he has been rubbing his head on something in the field? Have you tryed fly-masking him up for the day to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## humblepie (30 March 2011)

I think there was a thread about this the other day.   My TB has the same at present.


----------



## Girlracer (30 March 2011)

Pod77 said:



			Poor chap, how embarrasing for him!

ummm, it could be a gravitational thing, like how it only seems to happen when he is turned out? when his head is down eating. Sounds like something is kind of 'filling up'.

Or some horses get a reaction to something in the grass, but it seems a bit early for that, cus it's normally buttercups and clover that set that off.

Maybe he has been rubbing his head on something in the field? Have you tryed fly-masking him up for the day to see if that makes any difference?
		
Click to expand...

I know, poor boy hamster cheeks isn't a great look!

He does wear a fly mask and i've changed yards and fields and nothing make a difference. If he's turned out for ay 2 hours it doesn't happen, however if it's longer so say from 9 - 3 he gets it. I've had him since September and he lived out at first and never got it, it's only been since January time. 



humblepie said:



			I think there was a thread about this the other day.   My TB has the same at present.
		
Click to expand...

I will have a look, thanks.


----------



## SophieLouBee (30 March 2011)

You know, I swear my arabxtb has a slightly fat face this am, just behind her jaw.
Then I told myself I was seeing things, I tend to create problems that aren't there....
When I looked at her this pm seemed normal again.

Will keep a lookout for it again tomorrow. Hmmmm...

She also has raised lumps, pimple-type things, on the one shoulder that looks like some reaction. They are itchy and flaky, I'm waiting for her coat to come out before i take action though, she does go a bit scabby at this time of year...


----------



## MochaDun (30 March 2011)

I have a native cob x and yesterday he had what I think of as grass glands, quite small swellings but definitely there.  Nothing today though.  He does usually get them just a few days early in the grass season.  I think it must be something else that comes through at this time of year maybe not just grass.


----------



## sazzle44 (30 March 2011)

I used to work at a yard with some little ponies who all got this when turned out. I was told it was grass mumps and nothing to worry about. None of the horses seemed remotely concerned by it and they usually went down by the morning. Where I work now, the horses who live out all get this and the horses which are in don't, so I think it's just to do with the grass and nothing to worry about  (I think!) xx


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2011)

Dorey's been getting them for weeks, it started with a lickit the vet prescribed for a runny nose, but now she comes in with it every day.

Annoying though!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (31 March 2011)

My horse gets this a certain times of the year, also hives, you need to feed naf d-tox, it will be gone by the next day, feed at maintenance level to prevent it happening.  There must be something that comes through at certain times of year that he's allergic to, and thats through a muzzle !


----------



## smiffyimp (31 March 2011)

My Old boy used to get this - fresh grass - protein lumps. Goes away never had any problems with it. I know of loads of horses at the minute coming out in lumps bumps spots etc - a friends prospective new horse failed the vetting coz of it (vet said bacterial, im not convinced, still think it was grass - but who am I to argue)


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

It's swollen parotid (salivary) glands 

There was an H&H article on it a while ago:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/1370/105253.html


----------



## Langley (31 March 2011)

My boy gets them this time of year nothing to worry about


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (1 April 2011)

It's grass glands. It is common about this time of year in greedy neds. They stuff their faces with grass morning, noon and night and their poor salivary glands have to work overtime and become swollen. It's nothing to worry about, just keep an eye on his weight.


----------



## Tnavas (6 April 2011)

My mare had this last year - looked like a hamster on a feeding frenzy. He face was swollen on both sides from the base of her ears down to the corners of her mouth and backwards down her neck.

She was on limited grazing and vet seemed to think that she had probebly eaten something she was allergic to, she is a garbage guts. If yarded at night the swelling went down. 

I moved her back to her old paddocks and the swelling went and never recurred.


----------



## Girlracer (6 April 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			It's grass glands. It is common about this time of year in greedy neds. They stuff their faces with grass morning, noon and night and their poor salivary glands have to work overtime and become swollen. It's nothing to worry about, just keep an eye on his weight.
		
Click to expand...

He is very greedy, but thankfully is also a thoroughbred!


----------



## Hebe (6 April 2011)

Yep, my fillys swoll up last summer, grass glands. also wind can affect them too, i got the vet out to check on mine as i was ever so worried


----------



## angandstar (8 April 2011)

hi yes my mare gets this at this time of year when grass coming through told nothing to worry about she not bothered by it was just advised not to work her in an outline when swollen


----------

